
Plasma compression fusion device ignites curiosity over nuclear fusion - Elof
https://m.techxplore.com/news/2019-10-patent-plasma-compression-fusion-device.html
======
rolph
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rolph](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rolph)

pinch was discussed as well.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21286679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21286679)

